# AKC for tortoises



## jjaymeza (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey everyone I was wondering if there was a group such as the ACK but for reptiles/tortoises? If so what documentation is needed when purchasing a tortoise that is supposed to be a specific type of breed or bloodline?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2018)

Nope, not here in the States. In the UK they have paperwork for tortoises they sell, but here it's catch as catch can.

Some species are kept track of in stud books. I know there's a stud book for Manouria, because I have some tortoises in that book, but I'm not aware of the books for other species. I'd be real surprised if there were a stud book for, for example, sulcata or babcock leopard. . . very common and too many backyard breeders.


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 15, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Nope, not here in the States. In the UK they have paperwork for tortoises they sell, but here it's catch as catch can.
> 
> Some species are kept track of in stud books. I know there's a stud book for Manouria, because I have some tortoises in that book, but I'm not aware of the books for other species. I'd be real surprised if there were a stud book for, for example, sulcata or babcock leopard. . . very common and too many backyard breeders.



How would we know if cross breeding among species was a thing in a bloodline? Or do tortoises even breed with different species?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2018)

You would deffinitly know. A cross bred tortoise looks very different from a purebred, besides, they usually sell for more $$$.


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 15, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> You would deffinitly know. A cross bred tortoise looks very different from a purebred, besides, they usually sell for more $$$.



That’s bizarre so a mixed breed is more expensive than a pure breed? I wonder why that is?


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2018)

jjaymeza said:


> That’s bizarre so a mixed breed is more expensive than a pure breed? I wonder why that is?



Labradoodle anyone?

Different tortoises are classified by species, not breeds. Breeds are variations of the same species, like chihuahua and great dane. Same species, different breeds. A sulcata tortoise is a different species than a red foot or leopard tortoise.


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 15, 2018)

Tom said:


> Labradoodle anyone?
> 
> Different tortoises are classified by species, not breeds. Breeds are variations of the same species, like chihuahua and great dane. Same species, different breeds. A sulcata tortoise is a different species than a red foot or leopard tortoise.



I’m sorry that’s what I meant.


----------



## Stoneman (Apr 18, 2018)

Radiated tortoises have studbooks as well. The purpose of the studbook is to keep track of bloodlines, quantity in circulation, as well as prevent inbreeding.


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 18, 2018)

VividTortoises said:


> Radiated tortoises have studbooks as well. The purpose of the studbook is to keep track of bloodlines, quantity in circulation, as well as prevent inbreeding.



So do not many breeders for say aldabras use them reason I ask is cause there are sub species? I’m still trying to learn the difference.


----------



## Stoneman (Apr 18, 2018)

jjaymeza said:


> So do not many breeders for say aldabras use them reason I ask is cause there are sub species? I’m still trying to learn the difference.


I do not know. I am not familiar with the purpose or practice of studbook records of aldabras. I only know that radiated have official studbook records, I do not know how they work from experience. I do not own them or use the record books.


----------

